# Mikey Santos Class 2015 Prospect



## snowsh03 (May 28, 2011)

Mikey Santos PG *mixtape*
Class 2015 - Metro Prep Academy
Toronto, Ontario

OBA - Motion Basketball

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK82YqMpwzA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWG-FHTpv1U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaLYwrBaLnM

Cheers!


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

kid looks solid, didnt shoot many jumpers and at his height (5'6?) he certainly will have to. he is a freshman i presume? the thing with kids at that age is seeing how they will actually develop. hopefully this kid will continue to work on
his game, have good coaches, focus on grades, and develop physically (by that i mean grow). ive seen a lot of
kids who were i.e the #39th best 7th grader in the nation lol turn out to be busts....thats why its such a toss up seeing how kids will develop from that age...all the best to him!


----------

